

iPhone App Store To Launch Thursday Morning - BRadmin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/09/apple-notifies-developers-iphone-app-store-to-launch-thursday-morning/

======
Oompa
[http://www.macrumors.com/2008/07/10/apps-available-for-
downl...](http://www.macrumors.com/2008/07/10/apps-available-for-download-on-
itunes/)

------
allenbrunson
holy crap! there are iPhone apps in iTunes, right this very second! not much
use downloading them yet, as the 2.0 firmware is _not_ yet available, which is
a prerequisite.

for iPhone lovers, this is going to be better than Christmas.

~~~
ikhare
They sure are there! And our app (zintin) is one of them. I just downloaded it
right now and things are looking good. Yea you can only download if you have
the developer license with the betas installed.

~~~
pchristensen
zintin looks pretty cool - the first part sounds a lot like loopt. How are you
different or better? (not accusatory, just that loopt is pretty well known
here)

Good luck and sell lots!

